

OS X Notifier App Growl Goes Closed Source - joebadmo
http://slashdot.org/palm/3/11/10/20/1757226_1.shtml

======
agent86
This is actually not true. See the FAQ on the Growl website:

<http://growl.info/documentation/faq-new.php#1.3source>

Where is the source code?

We will post source code. However, our bigger concern right now is fixing
issues and providing support to folks on our discussions group, and on our
support email address, and on Twitter. As soon as the flood of inbound
requests slows down, we fully intend to push the 1.3 source over the wall.

~~~
rickmb
I don't see how those statements contradict each other.

Growl 1.3 is clearly not open source at this moment, and the stated intend to
"push the source over the wall" seems to very deliberately use wording that
avoids any kind of commitment on licensing.

Never mind the odd reason for not posting the source code at this point, given
that the entire infrastructure for this is already in place and used for 1.2.
I.e., why should other concerns prevent 1.3 code from being published?

